# Moleskin Padding (with Breathe Right strips) - Ear Supports



## SteffRicci (Mar 8, 2020)

OKAY - so Niko is about 6.5 months old and his one ear is still so big and floppy sometimes! It’s on the thinner side too which doesn’t help with firm, natural support.









Here’s a photo with the ear up on its own:









SO, I purchased moleskin padding to help the ear stand 24/7 on its own for a while. I grabbed some Breathe Right strips for added support also.

With a little non-toxic adhesive, I’m going to attempt to do what I should have done months ago. (Hindsight really is 20/20) 🤦🏻‍♀️

This is the link I found that will be my guide, if anyone else on here needs it! Wish us luck!! 🤞🏻








Moleskin padding for German shepherd ears - vanBuren


vanBuren shepherds is an expert on fixing floppy, weak, broken, and poor German Shepherd ears. We offer in-home solutions to fix German Shepherd ears.




texasworkingshepherds.com


----------

